# التلوث الضوضائي ... أنواعه وأثره على البيئة والإنسان



## جمعة محمد سلامة (13 مايو 2014)

*التلوث الضوضائي ... أنواعه وأثره على البيئة والإنسان*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*


قبل التعرف على أنواع وأثار التلوث لا بد من إعطاء تعريف لهذا المصطلح وأيضا إعطاء تعريف للصوت ؛ فيقصد بالتلوث الضوضائي : أصوات ذات إستمرارية غير مرغوب فيها وتحدث عادة بسبب التقدم الصناعي ، يرتبط التلوث السمعي أو الضوضائي إرتباطاً وثيقاً في الأماكن المتقدمة وخاصة الأماكن الصناعية ، وتقاس بوحدة الديسبل .










أما الصوت : يعرف على أنه تباين في الضغط في الهواء أو الماء أو أي وسط آخر يمكن لأذن الإنسان من تلتقطه ويقاس بالهيرتز .



*أنواع التلوث الضوضائي** :*
للضوضاء أنواع متعددة وكثيرة حيث أنه موضوع شخصي فلكل فرد له وجهة نظر للصوت الصادر فيعتبره ضوضاء أم لا ...
إن أنواع الضوضاء الرئيسية والشائعة هي :
1. ضوضاء وسائل النقل .
.2 ضوضاء الموسيقى والكليبات والأغاني وغير ذلك من المنتوجات الإعلامية .
3. ضوضاء التعليقات على الأحداث والمباريات .
4. المعامل الصناعية والورش الحرفية .
5. النشاطات الإنشائية كالمثقاب والحفر بآلة الادريل .
6. المولدات الكهربائية بأحجامها وأنواعها .
7. ضوضاء المياه . 



*ضوضاء الطرق والشوارع** :*
هي تأتي بشكل أساسي من السيارات والحافلات وعربات النقل والدراجات البخارية وكذلك من الكاسيتات بالمحال والمواصلات ، وكل هذه الوسائل تسبب الضوضاء بطرق مختلفة .



*ضوضاء السكك الحديدية ( القطارات ) :*
لا ينزعج الكثير من الأشخاص بالضوضاء المنبعثة من السيارات بقدر إنزعاجهم من ضوضاء القطارات نظراً لأعتبارها وسيلة نقل مفيد ولكن يمكن الإستغناء عنه في التنقل داخل المدينة ففي بعض مدن العالم تعتبر هذه هي الوسيلة الأفضل ولكن قد يستخدم في السفر لأنه سريع ولكن الطائرة وسيلة سفر متميز لكن في كل شيء عيب في الطائرة الصوت العالي



*ضوضاء الطائرات ( ضوضاء الجو ) :*
بالرغم من أن الطائرات أصبحت أقل إزعاجاً عما كانت عليه من قبل ... لكن ازديادها وازدياد عدد المطارات ليستوعب عدد الطائرات ... أمر يؤدي إلى بقاء الضوضاء ، وتعتبر ضوضاء الطائرات مشكلة تزعج الذين يعيشون بجوار المطارات .



*الضوضاء الإجتماعية** :*
غالباً ما يكون سبب هذه الضوضاء من :
1. المصانع .
2. الأنشطة المنزلية . 
3. الأجهزة الكهربائية بالمحال والمنازل . 
4. أصوات صراخ الأشخاص . 
5. إصلاح السيارات .
وقد يستخدم المهندسون مواد معينة في الحوائط لعزل هذه الأصوات ولتخفيف حدتها ولكن تعتبر هذه المواد باهظة التكاليف .



*الضوضاء الصناعية ( ضوضاء المصانع ) :*
ويكون مصدرها المصانع أو أماكن العمل وهي تؤثر على العاملين في هذه الأماكن ، وكذلك على عامة الناس . وبرغم أن الأنواع الأخرى للضوضاء تعتبر ضارة إلا أن هذه الضوضاء هي أخطرها على الإطلاق .



*ضوضاء الماء** :*
إن صوت الأمواج يمكن أن يكون مصدر إزعاج ، أو صوت محركات السفن ، وتوجد مخلوقات أخرى تتأثر بهذه الأصوات وتسمعها من على بعد مثل الحوت .



*مقياس التلوث السمعي** :*
هو مقدار ما يتحمله الإنسان من ضوضاء حتى لا تسبب له الأرق في النوم ، ويقاس معدل الضوضاء هذا بوحدة تسمى الديسيبل والتي تتراوح بين ( *30 إلى 75* ) كحد أقصى لما يتحمله الإنسان من ضوضاء .



*الآثار الضارة المترتبة على الضوضاء** :*
• تلف في الأذن وفقد السمع : فمن المعروف أن الأذن تقوم باختزال الموجات الصوتية إلى إشارات كهربائية أو عصبيه تحولها إلى المخ ... وتتعرض الأذن للتلف عادة نتيجة تكرار سماعها لأصوات مزعجه وعاليه باستمرار ، بحيث تؤثر على الأجهزة العصبية التي تتضرر عند ترددات معينه ... ويبدأ الأمر بضعف في حاسة السمع تدريجيا يؤدي في النهاية إلى فقدها تماما . ويلاحظ انه مع كبر السن لدى الأشخاص العادين الذين يتعرضون لضوضاء عادية ، يحدث وهن تدريجي في حاسة السمع ، وقد يبلغ درجة عالية في سن الشيخوخة .

*ونوجز في ما يلي العوامل التي تؤثر على حاسة السمع نتيجة للضوضاء** :*
1. مستوى الضوضاء ( بالديسيبل ) وكذلك تردده . 
2. نوع الضوضاء .
3. فترة التعرض اليومي ... طول فترة العمل في السنة .
4. مدى استمرارية العمل بالسنة .
5. مدى تغير اثر الضوضاء من شخص دون الأخر .
6. سعة المكان ومدى تركيز الضوضاء فيه .
7. طبيعة المكان ( منزل ، مصنع ، مناطق سكنية ، أرض خلاء ) .
8. توقيت حدوث الضوضاء ( ليلاً أو نهاراً ) : فعلى سبيل المثال ... قد يكون رنين الهاتف أثناء النوم غاية في الإزعاج ، في حين يكون مقبولاً بشكل ما خلال النهار .



*الآثار النفسية** :*
1. التوتر العصبي والقلق . 
2. الشعور بالضيق .
3. الإصابة بالصداع وآلام الرأس .
4. فقدان الشهية .
5. فقد التركيز وخاصة في الأعمال الذهنية .
6. عدم القدرة على التعامل مع الآخرين .
.7 الانقطاع عن العمل وكثرة الغياب ( يؤدي ذلك إلى خسارة اقتصادية كبيرة ) .



*الآثار الفسيولوجية** :*
.1زيادة إفراز الغدة النخامية .
.2 زيادة حساسية الجسم لهرمون الأدرينالين .
.3 التأثير على السمع وتغيرات فسيولوجية أخرى منها : زيادة فقدان الذكورة للرجال .
.4 ضعف استجابة الأفراد .
.5 ضعف نشاط العضلات .
6. حركة لا إرادية في العين مع تغير في الحدقة .
7. تؤثر على العضلات والأعضاء الداخلية ، نتيجة تأثر الخلايا العصبية .
8. تغير في نبضات القلب .
9. صعوبة في التنفس مع زيادة الإحساس بالا جهاد والميل نحو العصبية بالمزاج .


*تمنياتي لكم بدوام السلامة ...*





المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## عماد عبد العظيم (13 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب التوعية (10 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزام الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed M Saleh (24 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

